Ask HN: Do you use Medium? Whom do you follow? Can you link to your blog? - rayalez
======
rfc
Slowly starting to transition over to Medium from my own blog. Infrequent
blogger but I write primarily around startups, enterprise software, the CMS
landscape, and my personal hobby of genomics.

[https://medium.com/@rcasey](https://medium.com/@rcasey)

------
rayalez
I've created myself a blog on Medium, and I thought it would be fun to find
like-minded people there.

In my blog I post short sci-fi stories and articles on programming and tech:

[https://medium.com/@rayalez](https://medium.com/@rayalez)

------
baccredited
Yes, just started using Medium. I invest in startups (would invest in every
YC-backed company if I could).

[https://medium.com/@baccredited](https://medium.com/@baccredited)

Thanks for kicking this off Ray I followed you.

------
ceekay
Yes, I write about mobile and product design:
[https://blog.orangecaffeine.com](https://blog.orangecaffeine.com)

